# Stripers up the creeks!



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

Well like all of us can,t ever stop this S^%$,took the grandson up to the south end of the Lynnhaven river last evening, he was po,ed that i didn,t take him yesterday!trib,s run way inland,have to start cking about now, they start showing up as far inland as Trashmore,London Bridge Creek,and as far up as Bow Creek Golf Course. i caught 25 lb fish year before we had no rain and the salinity was farther inland!, we caught 6 schoolies last night on light tackle i laughed my butt off as these fish kicked my gransons butt, but in the end he won, 6 In. Storms. Just fyi City has a floating dock under the bridge at the pep boys on va beach blvd,didn,t fish it last night but from here on out should get more productive, storms and rattle traps, park in the back of the lot and follow the path, less than 20 yards,theres a parking area around through the neighborhood but farther walk, blue crab on a fishfinder works as bait verywell year round.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Either your keyboard is missing some keys or it appears you may have had a little too much out there. Or maybe its me and I've had to much to read. Anyway, glad you guys got some action. Where were again? 

Ben


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creeks*



FISHBGY said:


> Well like all of us can,t ever stop this S^%$,took the grandson up to the south end of the Lynnhaven river last evening, he was po,ed that i didn,t take him yesterday!tributary,s run way inland,have to start checking about now gets better from here on,, they start showing up as far inland as Trashmore,London Bridge Creek,and as far up as Bow Creek Golf Course. i caught 25 lb fish year before ,we had no rain and the salinity was farther inland!, we caught 6 schoolies last night on light tackle i laughed my butt off as these fish kicked my gransons butt, but in the end he won, 6 In. Storms. Just for your info City has a floating dock under the bridge at the pep boys on va beach blvd,didn,t fish it last night but from here on out should get more productive, storms and rattle traps, you can park in the back of the lot and follow the path, less than 20 yards,theres a parking area around through the neighborhood but it,s a farther walk, blue crab on a fishfinder works as bait very well year round.


 revised!


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Where i was*

I was on one of the inland creeks south of va beach blvd.


Out Sick said:


> Either your keyboard is missing some keys or it appears you may have had a little too much out there. Or maybe its me and I've had to much to read. Anyway, glad you guys got some action. Where were again?
> 
> Ben


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> Where were again?
> 
> Ben


Seems your keyboard is missing a few keys as well


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

fishbgy just got word,my buddy went to the james this weekend a caught a monster,somewhere in the 60 to 80 pound range,havent seen picture yet but when i get it ill post it up ,he said it was in the 90 to 100 pound range but i really dont belive that,i have to see the picture to really get a ideal how big the fish is,he say's it was 60 inches i didnt here anything of a girth either,ill post picture sometime this week,were headed out there this weekend gimmie a shout if you can catch some bait,over and out.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I would love to see that picture. You must be talking catfish. 
Normark, you a one proofreadin mof fo. Thanks, thats good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Wan that would be sweet to go fish a little creek like that that no one really knows about. Is the action steady or is it hit or miss and if they are biteing is it a constant almost constant or here and their? 

thanks for the sweet report maybe youll see me out their some time.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

I fished that spot a few times and it's hit and miss at best. I wouldn't get to overly excited about this one spot, but I think the point of the post is that the stripers are up the area tidal creeks.... as well as scattered throughout the bay.


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creek*

pretty steady all year on hard crab, but this time of year the bigger fish come up here, heavy action on moving water, slacks up when the tide stops either way.storms are the ticket, bigger seems to work better.Fish 4Food, is right about other spot it is slower.


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Another spot*

the creek that feeds the lower lake at trashmore is also a hot spot. you can fish it at Bonney rd. and at trashmore, found it bass fishing and had a couple citation fish on spinnerbaits a couple years ago! good place for a Yak?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

what is the best place you have found to catch them at? im kind of lost now


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Fish up the creeks*

i,ve caught fish in all the creeks south of the blvd, and north of the blvd. the hottest spot is the old railroad bridge right behind WAWA on the blvd. canoe,yak,small jon, or just fish the bank.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Can ya fish from the RR Bridge? I think I've seen people on it before but never ventured back there. That is the same creek you originally posted about and believe it also crosses Lynnhaven. 

Grand Slam, the best place I have found for stripers is Ft Monroe, then the bridge tunnel and around the area Jetty's. I've caught some up the creeks before but not in decent numbers. Best tidal water Striper I've caught have been on the NW River, but I don't normally target them in the creeks because I found them more plentiful in other spots.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i was just woundering because i though it would be cool to catch one out of one just something different to do. i kind of weird like that i wana catch fish i places that you wouldnt normally think of catching that species just like this case i would have never thought of going to one of these places to catch a striper.

do the same regs apply with them?


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creeks*

No. i got busted last year. nice lady though. she just informed me of the guidelines ck your maps !!


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creek*

another place is the bridge at Hells Creek on just past Indian Cove.sandbridge rd, Big shiners on a fish finder rig in the evenings. you would be suprized!! Corys ditch on the Knotts Island causeway is good for non stop action, you can get a NC lisense at the general store along with some good eats.both places have a place to park.you can pick up live bait a Bruces,beside Kmart on General Booth or your place of choice.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

you mean to tell me that you can catch stripers on the blvd...behind WaWa and by PeP BOys ??? WOw !!!

Where were yall talking about ...on that ditch on Bonney road ?? Ive caught some nice bass in trashmore before its been years...anyone catchin stripers in trashmore?? about twelve years ago i knew of someone with pics catching stripers in there...never attempted..he told me they stocked trashmore with stripers....anyone had this experience..??


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creek*

the upper lake was stocked by the state,i know of some 30+ lb fish when i was younger but they baited them and caught alot of them back in the day,the lower lake is just like i said,tributary of the Lynnhaven river,they come up there every year,ALL CREEKS that are part of that tributary!! yes there are fish at the bridge at WAWA on the blvd. i have pic,s posted of Stripers caught last sunday afternoon! look under pic,s. just small ones but when the water gets colder they will be here.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

Where is the spot at Bonney Road ???

Where do you park and fish when you hit up this WAWa spot ???


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Stripers up the creek*

we,ve been parking at pepboys or if you go around the block the city has a parking area,to fish that side ,i walk across the road to fish the WAWA side. Bonney rd water needs to be moving, fish the current side. i,vr walked the tracks to the railroad bridge before i got my canoe. Storms or Rattletraps.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks fishbgy........great scoop


i still dont know where is this bonney road water ???


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i fished corys ditch this summer with a friend. caught a nice black drum in it. he told me when the stripers show up we will hit it again and go up the causway to really try and get some just have to get that license though do you know of a place on knots island taht has boat parking that we can do that at? he is only like 5 mins from the line but we dont have drivers licenses yet so we can only go by boat


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

if you can get the boat into back bay,you can make the run down to the Bay side of the ditch, watch for the campgrounds on the left. the last one is Sandy Point,it,s not to far after that. thats some good fishing,all species, stripers,cats,bass,crappie,real deep hole on that end,watch the flat produced by the sand washing out of that end,it,s deep on the corners.ditch has some 25 ft holes in it. just remember your in NC,when you get there!


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bonney rd.*



bendingrod said:


> thanks fishbgy........great scoop
> 
> 
> i still dont know where is this bonney road water ???


it,s right beside the old folks home. i put in at trashmore and go under the interstate and fish the whole creek, havn,t done it this year but caught some 27 + in, fish there in the past.


----------

